
Quote Selected Text lab has disappeared in Gmail - kgashok
https://productforums.google.com/forum/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=footer#!msg/gmail/2VzFN09XHgs/QsCUYMvVBAAJ
======
kgashok
High level of dissatisfaction on Google Groups, and yet, Google does not
respond. WTF?

We should request a lot of people here on HackerNews to go to "Settings" ->
"Send Feedback" and let Google know what a ridiculously stupid thing this is.

